# 0.75 gallon tank stocking ideas.



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! I was recently gifted a 0.75 (3/4) gallon tank with a divider (it was made for 2 bettas which I hate the idea of). I have a few live plants I was going to put inside it and a piece of driftwood as soon as I can get it waterlogged. I also have some small stones I can put inside for extra hidey holes. 

I was thinking about what I could put inside that small of a tank though. I though maybe a ghost shrimp or two since I read that 5 can be kept in a one gallon but i'm not too sure. I will definitely not be putting a betta inside because in my opinion the smallest tank a betta should go in is a 2.5 gallon.

So, does anyone have any ideas on stocking the tank?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> Hi! I was recently gifted a 0.75 (3/4) gallon tank with a divider (it was made for 2 bettas which I hate the idea of). I have a few live plants I was going to put inside it and a piece of driftwood as soon as I can get it waterlogged. I also have some small stones I can put inside for extra hidey holes.
> 
> I was thinking about what I could put inside that small of a tank though. I though maybe a ghost shrimp or two since I read that 5 can be kept in a one gallon but i'm not too sure. I will definitely not be putting a betta inside because in my opinion the smallest tank a betta should go in is a 2.5 gallon.
> 
> So, does anyone have any ideas on stocking the tank?


I was also thinking cherry shrimp since I believe they are smaller than ghosties


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Can I even put any live fish or invertebrate in a 0.75 gallon?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

The more hardscape (wood, rocks) the less water volume. I would suggest ghost shrimp if you do choose shrimp. Cherry shrimp breed like crazy, well at least mine are.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

X skully X said:


> The more hardscape (wood, rocks) the less water volume. I would suggest ghost shrimp if you do choose shrimp. Cherry shrimp breed like crazy, well at least mine are.


ok thanks


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I don’t know if I’d keep fish long term in that size. You’d have to do lots of water changes 😂 oh, maybe you could use it as a terrarium? Venus fly traps love humidity. Just a thought.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I don’t know if I’d keep fish long term in that size. You’d have to do lots of water changes 😂 ph maybe you could use it as a terrarium? Venus fly traps love humidity. Just a thought.


I didn't think about that. I've always wanted to do a terrarium but never really knew where to start. I'll be doing some research about that now! 😄


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is a link to Tanner. Super interesting guy. Very helpful when I set up my terrarium. Hope it helps with your research.


https://m.youtube.com/user/SerpaDesign


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

X skully X said:


> Here is a link to Tanner. Super interesting guy. Very helpful when I set up my terrarium. Hope it helps with your research.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/user/SerpaDesign


Haha! I was just watching one of his videos! Thank you though!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Does it have a filter? You might have a hard time with shrimp in a tank that can’t cycle.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Does it have a filter? You might have a hard time with shrimp in a tank that can’t cycle.


Not yet, but i'm planning on getting a small sponge filter anyway for my 1 gallon guppy grow out tank (I have 3 tiny baby guppies inside and will move them into my main 10 gallon when they mature).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love a plant called 'Episcia.' To grow them well they need high humidity. Depending on shape, your tank might be a good one for a plant. I'm biased toward the first one as a friend hybridized it.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love a plant called 'Episcia.' To grow them well they need high humidity. Depending on shape, your tank might be a good one for a plant. I'm biased toward the first one as a friend hybridized it.
> View attachment 1026255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1026256


Ooh, that's a really pretty plant! I'll definitely look into it.


----------

